# need help!!!!!



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

ok i aquired a ka24de out of a 95 i ahve a 92 s-13 what all do i have to do to make the fitting and the motor work besides the distributor and the throttle body any help is great


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The '95 and the '92 motors are basically the same as far as short block. On the '95 motor, remove the intake and exhaust manifolds, throttle body and distributor. Use the '92 intake, exhaust, throttle body and distributor on the '95.

An option is to use the '92 cams on the '95 motor as they have more aggressive timing.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

^^^exactly. The biggest pain would be to try to use the 95 intake manifold in the 92 (trust me I've done it... you have to get rid of a bunch of emissions stuff and then still trouble shoot some s***). Luckily the intake manifolds are interchangable... so use your '92 intake manifold and everything will plug right in for ya.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

yup yup... thats pretty much it... the 95 is pretty much a direct drop in for the 92.... so u can still keep the same mounts and nothing custom has to be made... but the idea of the 92 cams... is that true?? isn't there only one shaft?? and don't u need 2 of them??


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

some people are saying i have to take it to a dealership to get it timed is that true?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

redline 240 said:


> some people are saying i have to take it to a dealership to get it timed is that true?


no, if you know how to do timing then you should be able to.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

yea thats good i got friends that can do it but another Q about the intake and all the other components if i swap the ecu and the wiring harness will it all work except the exhaust manifold? and will i get any gain from using the 92 cams or is it just going to be a pain?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What is it that you want to swap? Everybody on this thread is suggesting that you use the '92 external accessories which includes intake,exhaust. Use the '92 ECU and it's wiring harness. Don't make the job more complicated.

The '91 through '94 cams had more duration then the newer cams, this will give you more top end.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

thanks guys last one umm will the 92's computer wrok with the newer motor?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The '92 ECU will work just fine. Go for it and let us know how you make out with your project.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

do i have to swap both the top and bottom on the intake manifolds ? also when i get rid of the egr valve is there any thing else i can take off? and whats the plate that nolts on the back of the head with all of the hoses attached to it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I did respond to your message about the intake which was: Yes.

Why do you want to remove the EGR and other emission devices? You won't see any HP improvement and you will certainly fail state emissions testing; on top of that you may end up with drivability probelms.

The plate that bolts on the back of the head houses the S.C.V. control solenoid valve and the EGR/canister control solenoid valve.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

with out the EGR ill pass inspections my other motor didnt have it on but the newer engine dont have the plate on the back liek the other ka did so if the egr is gone does that plate go too?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you also remove the S.C.V. control solenoid valve and the canister control solenoid valve, then the plate can be removed.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

where is the s.c.v located?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S.C.V. (swirl control valve) is located at the end of the intake manifold in the back.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

is that what controls those plates inside the 92's top tube of the intake?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes,it is.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

so i can remove them right


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, you can remove them. Just plug up the shaft holes with brass plugs.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

yea so i have to put off the rest of the work for about a month while at work sharpening some blades i took a chunk of meat out of my palm 23 stitches to fix so its off but only thing left is the trans itll be done soon hopefully?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, 23 stiches, what a bummer. Get well soon.


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

yea man that sucks about the stitches. and good luck with the swap!


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

alright guys its all in but i cant figure out where the damn throttle body hoses are any clues? cant find none of them


----------

